# Clicker & moving target



## Marc vd Veen (Feb 10, 2011)

An archer that I coach asked me how to aim at moving targets (3D animal). He uses a recurve bow with clicker. It is quite difficult to make the clicker go off at the moment a moving target is in sight. How do others do this? Not use the clicker when shooting at a moving target?

Your advice is highly appreciated.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Marc vd Veen said:


> An archer that I coach asked me how to aim at moving targets (3D animal). He uses a recurve bow with clicker. It is quite difficult to make the clicker go off at the moment a moving target is in sight. How do others do this? Not use the clicker when shooting at a moving target?
> 
> Your advice is highly appreciated.


No clicker.
Draw.
Anchor.
Must lead the moving target, to allow for arrow flight time.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

yeap:shade: nuts and bolts is correct.. NO cllicker... one must shoot instenctive....


----------

